# Windows 7 - Explorer Has stopped Working - SHELL32.dll



## puma99dk| (Jun 11, 2012)

i keep getting this message every time my Explorer has stopped working:







i have tired countless time to replace explorer.exe and shell32.dll from Windows 7 Ultimate x86 with and out Service Pack 1, same result.

Sometimes it comes when i exe timerviewer or some else does it.

Anyone got a fix for this? bcs reinstall doesn't help it comes a week or two after a clean installation and it doesn't matter if i mod explorer, shell32 or uses windows2door.com's unblur for Windows 7 it comes even with stock theme or i change colour and wallpaper.


----------



## Law-II (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi

This may help - http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc738483(WS.10).aspx

Data Execution Prevention

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## Drone (Jun 11, 2012)

Try *Sfc /scannow*. You can run *check disk* too.

Create restore point and locate the following registry key: 

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\SQMClient\ Windows\DisabledSessions*

In the right pane delete this subkey: *MachineThrottling*

Reboot.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 11, 2012)

that MachineThrottling thing i think i will try Drone bcs "sfc / scannow" don't do much to fix that, i used it yesterday bcs i had some boot trouble after clonning my Windows 7 to my Samsung SSD drive from my Intel SSD.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 11, 2012)

Drone said:


> Try *Sfc /scannow*. You can run *check disk* too.
> 
> Create restore point and locate the following registry key:
> 
> ...



well i don-t have a subkey called MachineThrottling in regedit so i dunno what the problem can be, bcs my Windows 7 Ultimate is fully updated.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks to be a problem with shell32.dll,  more than likely,  a shell extension from some other program you are using.  
Look to your event manager in the administrative tools for clues. 

Replacing explorer.exe or the shell32.dll. will do nothing for the problem.
You need to figure out which program has the incompatible or bad shell extension. 
Also,  make sure your system/programs updates are up to date.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 11, 2012)

well i run the same versions and older on my dad's laptop 95Viper and i never had this problem on it :/

but well i think i need to test that out, but it mostly comes when i close or another one closed their connection to my teamviewer.


----------



## natr0n (Jun 11, 2012)

I think your ram is unstable.

try different timings and see if you get same explorer issue.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 11, 2012)

natr0n even have it running stock settings, plus i don't get BSOD not even with prime95 running so if it was unstable memory i would get lockups, BSOD and more doing games and stress testing.


----------



## natr0n (Jun 11, 2012)

Disable Third party services and tools


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 14, 2012)

Try going to the administrative tools and use event viewer to see what is happening.
It may give you a clue into which driver/app/dll/exe/etc. is causing the explorer crashing problem.

What information appears in event logs (Event Viewer)?

Windows Event Viewer tips and tricks
Tutorial Troubleshoot your PC with this essential Windows component

Diagnosing Windows Errors: Event Viewer Secrets


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 15, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Try going to the administrative tools and use event viewer to see what is happening.
> It may give you a clue into which driver/app/dll/exe/etc. is causing the explorer crashing problem.
> 
> What information appears in event logs (Event Viewer)?
> ...



if u want me to check in Event Viewer --> Windows Logs --> Application here is the error:


```
Faulting application name: explorer.exe, version: 6.1.7601.17567, time stamp: 0x4d6727a7
Faulting module name: SHELL32.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17755, time stamp: 0x4f0412de
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000b4c80
Faulting process id: 0xd5c
Faulting application start time: 0x01cd4982623f13f4
Faulting application path: C:\Windows\explorer.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\SHELL32.dll
Report Id: 2f95e9ed-b633-11e1-91c5-5404a648ba12
```

i got that yesterday.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 15, 2012)

My last build something similar (but explorer never actually crashed) and I ended up reinstalling the OS and doing a limited install (only installing drivers/software that's absolutely required).  It fixed it but I still have no idea what specifically caused it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 15, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> My last build something similar (but explorer never actually crashed) and I ended up reinstalling the OS and doing a limited install (only installing drivers/software that's absolutely required).  It fixed it but I still have no idea what specifically caused it.



well i run the same programs on my dad's lappy, using the same installation disc of Windows 7 Ultimate x86 and installed SP1 and fully updated it.

but i have read several places and heard @ yt that sometimes it's just ur account that fails and if u make a new one the problem disappears :/

i am like how can it fix it just by making a new account 

bcs i will run the same programs and all so i really doubt that will help.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 26, 2012)

this here keeps bugging and bugging me bcs no matter what programs i have running or what i do, making a new account, reinstalling Windows 7 i still get it, it's annoying i srsly hope someone got a fix for me bcs i am going crazy here.

i just logged out of teamviewer 20mins ago went home and i got my famous Windows Explorer has stopped working popup again can't Microsoft really not make a explorer.exe and shell32.dll that's almost un-crashable?


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 26, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> reinstalling Windows 7 i still get it



So, are you getting the "explorer has stopped working" crash *before you add any programs, drivers, or updates*?
If so, then, I would suggest it is a hardware problem or a defective/corrupt Windows install media.

Since you already are running other software and such you may want to try this for troubleshooting your install:  How to troubleshoot a problem by performing a clean boot in Windows Vista or in Windows 7

Or, you can try posting here (WinVistaSide Forum) and seeing if Andre.Ziegler @ Microsoft Answers forum (MagicAndre1981 - SuperMod @ WinVistaSide Forum) can help.
From reading a good amount of his posts, over at microsoft answers, he seems to be really great at helping people create dump files and reading them to help fix those explorer crashes.
Just an idea.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 4, 2012)

95Viper said:


> So, are you getting the "explorer has stopped working" crash *before you add any programs, drivers, or updates*?
> If so, then, I would suggest it is a hardware problem or a defective/corrupt Windows install media.
> 
> Since you already are running other software and such you may want to try this for troubleshooting your install:  How to troubleshoot a problem by performing a clean boot in Windows Vista or in Windows 7
> ...



Thx for that forum link to winvistaside.de but apparently i can get and activation email sent to my email plus i can't even change my email to a gmail.com or rocketmail.com email to see if that will work i just keep getting this:


```
Input error:
Your preferred username is too short or too long (use at least 3 and at most 32 characters).

Please enter your member name, to check for pending activation request. If it is present in the database, the e-mail will be resent to the application at the specified e-mail address.
```

when i type in my username plus i can't even make a topic or p.m. a staff member in the forum and i even clicked on the email activation link i got the first time when i registered 


-Nevermind looks like and an admin or something took care of this for me ^^


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 5, 2012)

Glad the admin there got it to work and I hope they can help.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 5, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Glad the admin there got it to work and I hope they can help.



i srsly hope that too. i didn't experice it with the Release Preview of Windows 8 but i couldn't stand i couldn't disable Metro UI so no Windows 8 for me atm and i don't like using a thirdparty Startorb either i hope Microsoft will but the original they had in the Developer Preview back i think Windows 8 will be a better hit than the Release Preview is ^^


----------

